# ZIWIWPEAK FEEDERS - Both Past & Present ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I have emailed one of the New Zealand Directors at ZiwiPeak who lives in USA outlining a few of the issues many of us have been having with ZP.

I am determined to get to this bottom of this as I've rallied several outlets to sell the product, I believe in it and wish to keep feeding it, but wish to get any problems resolved first.

So, would you ALL please list your experiences with ZP in this thread as follows (easy to cut & paste the issues then complete your details) .... there's got to be more to this than meets the eye, we can't all be mad, and it can be fixed, I'm sure ......

*Age of Dog* *(if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):*

*How long have you been feeding ZP*:

*You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:*

*Flavors Problems Experienced With:*

*Symptoms of Problems:*

*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:*

*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:*


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

*Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):
*
4 Dogs ranging in age from 8 months to 1 year, ALL having issues.

*How long have you been feeding ZP:*

<> 8 months

*You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too*:

Initially only ZP, raw meaty bones & chicken wing tips

*Flavors Problems Experienced With:*

Lamb (wouldn't eat V&F)

*Symptoms of Problems:*

Itching constantly & gnawing/licking feet (classic allergy symptom)

*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:*

<> 7 months, so a month ago.

*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:*

Since adding in 2 x 5 star grain free kibbles and feeding ZP only every 3rd day or so, itching diminishes dramatically, showing up the day after feeding but gone by the next day.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

*Age of Dog* *(if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):*11 months

*How long have you been feeding ZP*:since she was 5 months

*You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:*Raw: chicken, beef or pork every dinner. Stella and Chewy's Duck Duck Goose every other day

*Flavors Problems Experienced With:*venison

*Symptoms of Problems:*gassy, itch more than usual and licking paws more than usual

*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:*Last month when I bought a new bag of zp: Batch# 9001 Best before date: May 2014

*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:*
I been feeding more of the ZP meals instead of the raw and S&C with this new bag because I been busy moving and settling in our new home. I noticed when I feed her ZP more often she been itching/licking more and she has gas. She was never like this before the current bag that I have.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):7

How long have you been feeding ZP: About 2 years

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: Just ZP at the beginning until the stomach issues started, then had to cut back on ZP.

Flavors Problems Experienced With: Venison & fish & currently just the Venison.

Symptoms of Problems: Noisy, gassy tummy making her irritable & restless.

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: about 1 year. Problems started late summer of 2012.

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help: Really loved this food & would hate to have to quit, but very pricey to be having these problems.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):
*
1 year old when issues began

*How long have you been feeding ZP:*

I fed it for 6 months - stopped when he got so sick

*You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too*:

Only ZP 

*Flavors Problems Experienced With:*

Venison. Then we tried lamb, issues persisted. 

*Symptoms of Problems:*

Itching constantly & gnawing/licking feet. Horrendous diarrhea for an entire month before I decided to switch food. He was gassy and uncomfortable. Vet could find nothing wrong. 

*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:*

About 5 months 

*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:*

Switched to a 5 star kibble in December, since then no diarrhea, gas, signs of being uncomfortable, or itching. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

*Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):*
2 Dogs ranging in age from 1 year to 2 year

*How long have you been feeding ZP:*
2 years (since the oldest was 12 weeks old)

*You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:*
ZP with Stella & Chewy Beef 1-2 times a week (they do get into my basset's food at times which is Great Life Chicken)

*Flavors Problems Experienced With:*
Venison & Fish

*Symptoms of Problems:*
Noticed they had upset stomachs lately, diarrhea or loose stool

*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:*
A month or so 

*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:*
Since switching back to lamb it seems to be better but their skin is drier no substantial licking scratching yet.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):
Puppy - fed from 8 weeks until 6 months

How long have you been feeding ZP:
About 4 months

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:
ZP and raw. 2 meals ZP, evening meal raw. 

Flavors Problems Experienced With:
Venison & Fish, Venison 

Symptoms of Problems:
Upset stomachs; diarrhea or loose stool.

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:
About 2 months. 

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems): 20 months

How long have you been feeding ZP: Since October/November

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: Only ZP. Even only used ZP treats and ZP chews such as antler and deer shank

Flavors Problems Experienced With: Lamb

Symptoms of Problems: Very itchy and chewing on paws

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: Did not have any problems until last bag which was beginning of February

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help: Since switching to 5 star kibble itching and chewing on paws has gone away.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems): 5 years

How long have you been feeding ZP: 7 months

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: ZP only

Flavors Problems Experienced With: Venison

Symptoms of Problems: Itchiness and intermittent unexplained diarrhea for the first time in her 5 years. 

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: 6 1/2 months

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:

(Dee, I personally believe that Lulu's liver issue may be a result of the food, but that is not confirmed and no way to confirm that's why I put it here for you.)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Tina, can you just post again in this thread what Lulu's liver issue is again please.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, I added above that she was having intermittent unexplained diarrhea, and I felt that something was just not right with her actions, so I took her to the vet for bloodwork, urinalysis, and fecal. Her urine contained significant cystals(purines), her bloodwork came back with AST(SGOT) 368 normal range is 15-66, ALT(SGPT) 749 normal range is 12-118, BUN/Creatinine Ratio 32 normal range 4-27, Cholestral 360 normal range 92-327, Platelet count 427 normal range 170-400. She was taken off Ziwi Peak and put on a liver cleanse diet for 2 weeks and medicated. At the end of 2 weeks all levels were within normal range except ALT(SGOT) 185 normal range is 12-118.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):
2

How long have you been feeding ZP:
~ 6.5 months

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:
I was feeding only ZP for 2-3 weeks, with a chicken neck add for dental health a couple of times a week. I now only feed half ZP. 

Flavors Problems Experienced With:
Both venison and lamb.

Symptoms of Problems:
Runny stools which progressed into diarrhea. Loss of appetite. 

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:
2 weeks. 

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:
When I stopped feeding ZP venison (fed Acana with the same chicken necks twice a week), the diarrhea stopped. Following advice from others, I ordered a bag of ZP lamb and Odie experienced the same symptoms as she did with the venison after only a couple of meals. Not wanting to waste the bag, I tried feeding the ZP for every second or third meal, and we haven't had issues since then.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems): 1 year

How long have you been feeding ZP: 5 months

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: only ziwipeak

Flavors Problems Experienced With: Venison, Venison and Fish

Symptoms of Problems: Gassy, smelly poops, Chloe used to get very excited about eating and she's been much more reluctant to eat now.

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: in the last month


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

*Ladies, I've heard from Nigel again, can you please all add batch numbers from the ZP problem bags to your posts please. *

I'll do mine when I can find the magnifying glass or glasses that are not on top of my head where they should be


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Would the be on the order?
I threw away my bag already but I will see what I can get if it would help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang, I've already gone through the problem bags. Giving the batch number on the bag I have now wouldn't help because I'm not willing to feed it solo anymore.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Krystal what the Batch number look like on the bag?

I have found the ASIN number on the order but I haven't found a Batch number yet.

I will see if I have any bags left but I think I threw them out because I was not going to finish them.

Off to bed for me. G'night all


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):
5

How long have you been feeding ZP:
7 Months

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:
Acana, I've tried feeding only ZP but experienced more problems

Flavors Problems Experienced With:
All of them

Symptoms of Problems:
Classic allergy symptoms. Watery eyes, paw licking and gnawing, scratching, licking of the genital area. A little bit of hair loss. When only on ZP, runny stools too

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: 1 month in

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help:
The first bag we tried was venison and the symptoms werent bad. We tried Fish & venison next and lamb after which seemed to be worse. When only on Acana the symptoms lessen.


Sorry no batch numbers available


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems): At the time I was feeding ZP, ages 1 yrs., 2 yrs., 2.5 yrs., and 3 years old. All had stomach problems. 

(I was feeding ZP mid/late 2009, early 2010. Corrected ages at the time of our issues. I didn't realize how long ago it was until I did the search.)

How long have you been feeding ZP: I fed it for about 4/6 months. 

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: California Natural canned food, pigs ears as treats and bully sticks as treats. Very minimal consumption of either treat, mostly just gnawed. 

Flavors Problems Experienced With: Venison. 

Symptoms of Problems: diarrhea, vomiting, mucus in stool, exaggerated bowel sounds. Eventually all diagnosed with HGE. 

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: Within a week. 

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help: Had water source tested, no contaminates found. Never fed table food. No access to garbage. No access to toxins. Diagnosed with pancreatitis, elevated liver enzymes at the time they all had HGE. All were hospitalized. Both CN and ZP companies denied any problems were found in the food batches we used. No problems since outside of Chance having IBD. Not sure if it's related.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure how to do the cut and paste thing on my phone sorry! 

Age of dogs- 5 & 2.5

How long feeding- cant remember exactly! As a guess I'd say over a year.

Flavours fed- venison

Feeding ziwipeak only but do have left over chicken and various other natural treats

Problems- no problems with either dog

Sorry to read so many problems, it's quite scary to think about the issues with the food I thought was really good. Have I just been lucky?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have batch numbers for the bags any longer since I stopped feeding it 3 months ago. And I won't be going back, he's finally not sick!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

my last venison bag batch was 7223 if that helps at all!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all): *2 years, 2.5 years, 2.5 years*

How long have you been feeding ZP: *18 months, 2 years, 2 years*

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: *ONLY ZP until 6-8 weeks ago when I introduced S&C Duck/Goose and then Rabbit.*

Symptoms of Problems: *NO itching, NO vomiting, NO diarrhea. No other health or feeding issues.
*

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help: *I offer NO Bully Sticks, NO grains (not even rice), NO dairy, NO chicken and absolutely NO human/table food. My dogs are not related. All 3 are from different breeders and sire/dams. I get ZP from multiple online suppliers as well as one local shop.
eta: I only feed Venison variety.*


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Krystal what the Batch number look like on the bag?
> 
> I have found the ASIN number on the order but I haven't found a Batch number yet.
> 
> ...


Amy the batch number looks like a white price tag sticker on the back on the bag or it might be on the bottom too.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems): one two years old, one is one and a half years old

How long have you been feeding ZP:
Not sure, a year maybe

You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too: just Ziwipeak

Flavors Problems Experienced With: all three

Symptoms of Problems: impacted infected anal glands in the two year old. Had not experienced these problems when feeding kibble as the primary food.

How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up: a couple of months

Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help: the anal gland issues were resolved when I began to feed half Ziwipeak and half grainfree kibble. I do not believe the food was defective - I think it was simply that this dog does not do well on a diet that is that low residue. The other dog did just fine on straight Ziwipeak. Now both receive two meals a day of half Ziwipeak and half kibble moistened with water. They also receive small quantities of grainfree treats, a raw chicken wing a couple of times a week, dried beef trachea for chewing, bully sticks and small bits of table food. Both are thriving.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

*Age of Dog (if more than one list all & confirm if all or just one having problems):* 5, 5, 5, 4, 9mo & 6mo. Only one of my 5yo's is/was having an issue I believe to be food related.

*How long have you been feeding ZP:* 2 years

*You were feeding Just ZP only or other food too:* Primarily ZP--occasionally added Stella & Chewys or other premade raws but 95% of their diet was air dried ZP. About a month ago I switched to feeding one meal ZP & one meal Fromm to 3 of my pets. The puppies I switched 100% to Fromm for nothing related to issues w/ZP but more growth related for them. Will likely switch them back to ZP after they've reached maturity. Matilda, my 5yo pet I switched 100% to Fromm.

*Flavors Problems Experienced With: * We rotate(d) a lot so I can't say for sure but we bought a lot of lamb so I'll say that.

*Symptoms of Problems: *5yo with history of digestive issues but did wonderfully on ZP suddenly started experiencing bouts of stomach/gas pain about 2-3 times per week (nothing like she'd ever had before). Usually happened at night after pm meal. She would stretch to the side & in obvious discomfort (sitting ears back, looking a bit distressed). 

*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up:* Over a year...started having issues end of February 2013 with this dog. As soon as we changed her diet to a grain free kibble, her symptom(s) subsided. No issues with the other dogs noted to date being on the 50/50 ZP/Fromm mix. 

*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help: * Nothing I haven't already said.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

*Age of dogs.* Sadie (pug) 6 1/2 years, Ike (chi) 7 months.
*How long feeding ZP* 3 months.
*Flavors , problems experience with. * Lamb, so far no problems.
*How Long Since You Started Feeding ZP Did It Take For Problems To Show Up*. None as yet, hope none at all.
*Any Other Relevant Info You Believe Will Help* Well they get more of Kibbles and can then ZP.


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

*ZP Issues*

Age: 3 years old
How long feeding: about 1 1/2 yrs-2 yrs (not sure exactly)
Feeding: only ZP venison and then lamb.
Problems: both venison and lamb
Symptoms: gassy, rumbling tummy, gnawing paws, licking paws,. Eventually tiny black scabs developed on his hind legs, chest and a couple on his neck followed with pink inflamed skin, scratching a lot. Also, towards the end he had more loose stools along with vomiting and diarrhea that landed him in the ER one night. Not 100% sure if he got into something or if it was in fact ZP taking a toll on his system. He even quit wanting to eat it at all. I tried adding cod and fish oil and he still wouldn't eat the ZP. 
Other: After the ER trip and bland diet, he was feeling a bit better. He still wouldn't touch the ZP lamb or venison though. I then switched to Primal Freeze raw frozen lamb nuggets. He eats it up and ALL symptoms are gone and no longer constantly itching!!!! I also quit feeding him ZP venison treats. He now eats S&C alaskan salmon kisses for treats. 
ZP venison batch #: 9411 Exp July 2014. The bag he wouldn't eat is still sitting in my garage. Could they all be allergic to the selenium yeast in this??!!


----------

